# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  قصة رفيق سيدنا موسى في الجنة !!

## احمد الحبر

*قصة سيدنا موسى(عليه السلام) وجليسه في الجنة .. قصة جميلة معانيها كبيرة.
طلب موسى عليه السلام يوما من الباري تعالي أثناء مناجاته أن يريه 
جليسه بالجنة في هذه الدنيا
فأتاه جبرائيل على الحال وقال: يا موسى جليسك هو القصاب الفلاني . 
الساكن في المحلة الفلانيه
ذهب موسى عليه السلام إلى دكان القصاب فرآه شابا يشبه الحارس الليلي وهو مشغولا ببيع اللحم
بقى موسى عليه السلام مراقبا لأعماله من قريب ليرى عمله لعله يشخص ما يفعله ذلك القصاب لكنه لم يشاهد شئ غريب !!

لما جن الليل اخذ القصاب مقدار من اللحم وذهب إلى منزله .. فذهب موسى عليه السلام خلفه وطلب موسى عليه السلام ضيافته الليلة
بدون أن يعرّف بنفسه ..
 فأستقبله بصدر رحب وأدخله البيت بأدب كامل 
وبقى موسى يراقبه فر أي عليه السلام أن هذا الشاب قام بتهيئة الطعام 
وأنزل زنبيلا كان معلقا في السقف وأخرج منه عجوز كهله غسلها وأبدل ملابسها وأطعمها بيديه وبعد أن أكمل إطعامها أعادها إلى مكانها الأول .. فشاهد موسى أن الأم تلفظ كلمات غير مفهومه !!
ثم أدى الشاب أصول الضيافة وحضر الطعام وبدأو بتناول الطعام سويا
سأله موسى عليه السلام من هذه العجوز ؟
أجاب : هي أمي .. أنا أقوم بخدمتها
ثم سأله عليه السلام مره أخرى : وماذا قالت أمك بلغتها ؟؟
أجاب : كل وقت أخدمها تقول :غفر الله لك وجعلك جليس موسى يوم القيامة  في قبته ودرجته ..

فقال عليه السلام : يا شاب أبشرك أن الله تعالى قد استجاب دعوة أمك 
رجوته أن يريني جليسي في الجنه فكنت أنت المعرف وراقبت أعمالك ولم أرى منك سوى تجليلك لأمك واحترامك وإحسانك إليها
وهذا جزاء الإحسان واحترام الوالدين


 
*

----------


## acba77

*في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------

